# Ruf Sha´tar



## AcccE (4. April 2007)

moin,

wollt ma nachfragen, ob jemand weiß in welcher ini bzw. wo man questen sollten um bei sha´tar auf ehrfürchtig zu kommen...

eventuell hat ja auch einer n link, wo ich das selber rausfinden kann...

MfG


----------



## Drakojin (4. April 2007)

Abgeben von Rufitems bei Aldor/Seher gibt etwas Ruf bei Shatar
Quests bei Aldor/Seher gibt etwas Ruf bei Shatar
Alle Instanzen in der Festung der Stürme geben Ruf bei Shatar


----------



## Nodon (30. Mai 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich auch Questreihen von den Shatar um dort noch zusätzlich Ruf zu bekommen, außer immer in Instanzen zu gehen?


----------



## schokocross (30. Mai 2007)

es gibt kein wirkliches questgebiet für die sha´tar soweit ich weiss, aber wie schon gesagt gibt es ruf wenn man entsprechnde quests bei den fraktionen mach etc.

ansonten kann ichdir nur empfehlen mechanar "zu farmen" mit ner grp, das geht schnell, gibbt viel ruf und einiges an splitter mit der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nodon (30. Mai 2007)

Jo, auf den Mechanar Trichter bin ich ausch schon gekommen. Aber danke für die Info.

Ciao Nodon


----------



## Len (30. Mai 2007)

WoWWiki.com - Sha'tar Ruf


----------

